# A Question For the Ladies...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok, seems the guys on this site REALLY think my "Lucky" Hat is UGLY! Now this hat helped me go 2 for 4 on CLINTON RIVER Steelies!!!! Now come on, even if the hat IS Ugly don't ya think my "Good Looks" make up for it?? Here is a pic of my Biggest Clinton River Steelie and "THE" so called "Ugly Hat"...


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Cruisin for women on michigan-sportsman now, shame on you. If you find any my age, let me know


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Ok Northern, I'll "bite". No, it's not a very fashionable fishing hat! Lucky? Not if you are 2 for 4. You're just at even odds. Throw it back with the fish. But then again, ya better not as they'll throw it back at ya for polluting!     

Good looking fish though!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Stelmon, are you unsure of something...This was for the LADIES!!!! I just wanted to have a females opinion to see if I need to "Retire" the hat...Aspen....Interesting point on being "Even"


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Ok Ok. I know this is for the ladies. But you are stuck with that hat now. Even if you try and get rid of it, it will come back to haunt you.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Seems like the hat would fit right in at any Nascar event! Maybe you could get it autographed by one of the drivers and sell it for BIG BUCKS to finance a great fishing trip to Alaska or somewhere out West!!!

P.S. .... it's not so bad. Kinda grows on ya......  

~ m ~


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Srry Don


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't think that your hat is that bad. Of corse I am a huge nascar fan so I like anything with racing influences. Besides it is just a fishing hat. It's not like the fish will laugh at you. They might swim and tell their friends how goofy that human looks but that is about it.  Just kidding it is not that bad.
April


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I like you April! When we going fishing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Whenever you want northern, but to warn you all I ever catch are bluegill's. 
April


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Ummm. Mr. Nothern Outdoorsman?

Uhhhh, do you think it would be alright if maybe I borrow your hat for awhile. I sure do appreciate it.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Too Bad you aren't going to the Lands Inn Hotel in Luddington this weekend April, we are having a big outing there this weekend. Check the outing form. Bluegils, huh? Well have to change that


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

Too bad eh northern.  I am trying to catch more but I guess that no other fish like me. I will check the outings page for further ones.  
April


----------

